

EU Commission Sued For Refusing To Reveal Trade Agreement Documents - DiabloD3
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130517/09430123119/eu-commission-sued-refusing-to-reveal-trade-agreement-documents-they-shared-with-lobbyists.shtml

======
drucken
This is excellent news!

The verdict date of 7 June, is even more critical due to TAFTA's end of June
deadline - an agreement and process of negotiation that potentially makes the
controversy over ACTA pale in comparison...

------
pfortuny
I hope they really screw the EC this time. There is no way to rationally
explain the waste, silliness and bad governance this organism inflicts on us
communitarians. Well done!

------
Nux
Tz tz tz!

